# Pinefarm



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Anyone know how old PF was? Sounds quite young. Seemed wiser than his years. 

Every time I see a young persons obit, it makes living life and spending quality time with family more important. Like others I will definitely miss his thought provoking posts.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

RIP Bob. I'll say a prayer for him and his family.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

He will definitely make me reflect on things here in this forum. Very sad indeed.


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

I just saw this. Horrible news. It's a very sad day.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Very sad to hear, I had hoped to meet him someday. He was obviously very intelligent, articulate and passionate about his beliefs, will definitely miss his posts on here. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Very sad! Rest in peace! 

He left a lasting impression on all of us whether we agreed with his views or not. This forum will be left with a huge void without him.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

RIP Pinefarm
You will be missed

A toast tonight for Pinefarm!


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

I rarely agreed with Bob on anything but I'm sure he was a good man. He'll be missed. My thoughts are with his family. Rip.


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

sad news, RIP Pinefarm!


----------



## baseballdad (May 28, 2017)

He sounded Like a well respected Person,I'm sorry to hear of the loss.

May god Give His Wife and kids comfort

Rip


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Rip to the long paragraph in the sky.
That guy's insights were off the charts..
He will be missed here for sure..

Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Sad news to wake up to this morning RIP Pinefarm and prayers for you and your family


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

Very sad. RIP.


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Pinefarm always had something informative to say and shared his insight all the time, i enjoyed reading his posts, it will be different not seeing them in here anymore, prayers go out to his family


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

I was going to stop at the Burger Shack and meet him this past fall and never made it. I read his posts here for 8 years before finding out he lived 5 miles away me. I really wish I would have got to meet him, though I probably handed him my credit card at BB&T a few times before I stumbled into MS in 09.

How incredibly sad. His contributions will be sorely missed. Condolences to his wife and kids. Way too young. RIP Bob.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Wow I’m just now seeing this. My condolences to his family and friends. 

RIP Pinefarm


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Serves as a reminder how quickly things can end or change. My prayers are with his family, while I will miss his posts, they will miss his presence and support.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Does anyone know what the funeral arrangements are?


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

RIP pine farm 
Some of the most thoughtful and knowledgeable information you'll read on this forum. My condolences to your family and loved ones.


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

petronius said:


> Does anyone know what the funeral arrangements are?


If anyone could provide a link to his obituary I’m sure it would be greatly appreciated by all the members.
Thanks in advance to anyone who might be able to provide this.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Damn that is sad to hear. My heart goes out to his family and friends. Pinefarm is one of those names I associate with this site from the very beginning. I never knew him but we did cross paths a time or two over the years. Very sorry for those who lost someone who sounds like he was a great friend, father, and husband.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Very sad to hear of Pinefarms sudden passing. I always enjoyed his posts, wether in the political discussion forum or whitetail threads. From reading his posts you could easily surmise he was passionate about life, passionate about whitetails, passionate about politics, passionate about his friends and most importantly passionate about his family. I didn't know the man but it was easy to feel his passion in his posts. I will miss his posts and insight. It's a sobering reminder of how fragile life is and to live everyday to its fullest with family and friends. May God bless him with eternal life and grant his family and friends his healing mercy.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

Rip sad to hear


----------



## Alan Michaels (Mar 21, 2014)

Bye Bobby


----------



## hunter62 (Oct 20, 2006)

Dang, while he and I didn't agree on much of anything this is indeed sad news. I noticed that he hadn't been active this week and figured he was off on a holiday week vacation. I certainly wasn't expecting to see or hear this.

Thoughts and prayers for his friends and family.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Dang. One thing I'm sure we all agree on, his passion for the outdoors. Agree or disagree on his thoughts, you have to respect a person who has passion for the same hunting/fishing addictions and passion for nature. RIP.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Says a lot about a guy when he gets six pages worth of respect from the entire cross section of our membership.

Besides that I can't say anything better than has been said already.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I truly don't know what to say, just shocked. My condolences to his family.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

There are only a handful of people on this site that I think I'd like to meet. He was one of them. .i guessed he was in his 50s, but I don't know. Knowing he had young children makes this news worse. 
Always respected his views. He will be missed


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

Very sad news, our prayers are with his family


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

RIP dude, you leave a void in this forum now.


----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

In







Here's a Backwards Bastard toast to Pinefarm. Thank you.
I took the toast from Fishmichv2, thanks for the great idea.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm glad that this thread is here in the Deer Hunting Forum because that was Bob's true passion in life outside of his family, which came first.

He was a pretty avid poster in the Political Forum too as many will have noticed. Although, he and I would seldom post in each other's threads, there was a moment or two where we would. The following is one such example from the 'sticky' Post An Outdoor Pic Challenge. Here I think he sums up our relationship pretty well: 



Pinefarm2015 said:


> This thread should serve to remind us all that, despite our political views, we can still be very good, close friends. Brothers, in fact.
> 
> Puny Trout and I have been very close friends for 2 decades. Puny helped me with all the habitat projects at the Pinefarm. He’s probably single handedly planted 5000 saplings himself...and he’s typically the camp chef!
> 
> ...


Today we were going to be working on food plots together. Instead I am left mourning my dear friend Bob. Life might be short, but we had a great run together. I will be forever grateful for the time we were given together as friends.


----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

PunyTrout said:


> I'm glad that this thread is here in the Deer Hunting Forum because that was Bob's true passion in life outside of his family, which came first.
> 
> He was a pretty avid poster in the Political Forum too as many will have noticed. Although, he and I would seldom post in each other's threads, there was a moment or two where we would. The following is one such example from the 'sticky' Post An Outdoor Pic Challenge. Here I think he sums up our relationship pretty well:
> 
> ...



Thank you, for that post+repost, shows we may not be as far apart as the dividers try to propose. 

Sad that death sometimes brings people together.

Thanks again.


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

Sad news. My thoughts go out to those close to him. I have been reading his post for a long time. Rest in peace.


----------



## eyepod (Dec 31, 2010)

Godspeed Sir.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Very sad indeed. Prayers for his family and friends.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Rest in peace Bob. We had some great times together that I shall always remember.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

God Bless Bob for all the good he did, and all the spirit he brought to this site. Prayers for the family, and friends. You will be missed, Pinefarm.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

A great guy gone to soon! God bless his family and watch over them.... A wealth of knowledge is now gone from this site. He will be missed. He was a young guy from what it seems.


----------



## Ford 800 (Jan 5, 2010)

Very sad news indeed. Prayers for his family.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

PunyTrout said:


> I'm glad that this thread is here in the Deer Hunting Forum because that was Bob's true passion in life outside of his family, which came first.
> 
> He was a pretty avid poster in the Political Forum too as many will have noticed. Although, he and I would seldom post in each other's threads, there was a moment or two where we would. The following is one such example from the 'sticky' Post An Outdoor Pic Challenge. Here I think he sums up our relationship pretty well:
> 
> ...


That was one of the best posts I ever read on this site. I liked it then and I like it now. Condolences to you too, Puny Trout.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Oct 6, 2003)

Oldgrandman said:


> RIP dude, you leave a void in this forum now.


X2. He was one of my favorite posters on here. 

RIP ...


----------



## hk_sl8 (Oct 24, 2011)

So sad to hear of Pinefarm’s passing. He was generous with his insight and it will be missed. To his close friends and family, we’re praying for peace for you tonight as you grieve.


----------



## Duwammer (Dec 26, 2001)

Years ago after reading countless posts from him with all his wisdom. I drove from Muskegon to Baldwin when he was still at BBT.

I walked around and found a hat to buy. I asked if Bob was around and when he came up to me, I reached my hand out to shake hands and said to him so, you're the "famous [email protected] from Michigan--Sportsman". He started laughing.

I told him I drove from up from Muskegon just to meet him. He laughed even harder and told me that I was crazy. 

I remember him repeating the word "famous", and shaking his head and saying no.

Rest in peace Bob


----------



## BigW (Dec 29, 2016)

Only knowing him from the M-S forum, I enjoyed and respected his posts. From your posts here, I feel like I know him better so thank you for that. My condolences to his family, friends and fellow sportsman.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

I met Bob twice in person & traded a few messages with him over the years here on MSF.

Whether you were lucky enough to meet him, or had just read his posts, you knew he was a man with great passion for his family & for the outdoors.

Rest in Peace Bob.

Please keep Bob & his family in your prayers. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Sad news indeed. Prayers for his family and friends.


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

Shocking and unfortunate news

Rest easy Pinefarm

You will be missed


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Really sad to hear of Pinefarms passing. I did not know him personally but always enjoyed reading his posts. Thoughts and prayers go out to his family and friends.

RIP sir


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I would like to personally thank every member for their positive contributions to this thread.

I'll try and answer some of the questions that have been asked to the best of my ability.

Bob was 52 years old.

The best information we have is Bob suffered a massive heart attack while at home.

At the time of writing there is not an obituary and funeral services will be held privately with his family.

If any relevant information changes, I will update this post.

A Go Fund Me account has been started if you would like to make a donation.

https://www.gofundme.com/bob-fisher


----------



## hear fishie fishie (Feb 26, 2015)

PunyTrout said:


> I would like to personally thank every member for their positive contributions to this thread.
> 
> I'll try and answer some of the questions that have been asked to the best of my ability.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this update.
Never met "pinefarm" but had a lot of respect for him and his efforts towards the "betterment" of deer hunting.
Heart felt condolences for his family and friends.
He and his postings will be sorely missed. 
Hear Fishie Fishie


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

PunyTrout said:


> I would like to personally thank every member for their positive contributions to this thread.
> 
> I'll try and answer some of the questions that have been asked to the best of my ability.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting the link. Seeing the picture of the kids brought tears to my eyes. I was gonna ask if there was something like this set up, thanks again.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

I was asked to post this on behalf of Munster:

*Bob and I went head to head over many topics on MS and had some epic discussions over the years. In the last year or so we finally met in person a number of times and talked frequently via phone and email, discussing CWD management in particular and we found a lot of common ground and built a mutual respect for each other’s opinions, as a result. I was horrified and dismayed to hear of Bob’s untimely passing, I always enjoyed discussing natural resources issues with him and admired his passion for the outdoors. We shared a mutual interest in reloading for the .250 savage and other small bore cartridges. I’ll miss talking deer politics with Bob and would like to offer my sincere condolences to his family. *

*Munster*


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Seeing the picture of his four kids make me sick to think that they lost there dad at such a young age


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Very, very sorry to hear this. 

I was in BBT on Saturday and over heard a phone call where the guy working the counter mentioned a get together at “The Pinefarm”. It made me smile having enjoyed years of his posting. He was knowledgeable, informative and sincere. 

Condolences to his family.


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

I attended my one and only QDM seminar at a Birch Run outdoor expo. some years back. After the seminar I came out of the conference room to see three guys in a conversation.One was the big guy in denim bib overalls who put on the seminar talking to a guy and the 3rd. guy was listening in on their conversation. 

I was just going to walk by but the 3rd. guy made eye contact and nodded pleasantly, and that’s all I needed! 

I can’t remember a word we said but when the talk got around to Michigan Sportsman and who we were….and he said who he was (it was his old name I forget) and I knew his stuff as one of the most knowledgeable, level headed guys on here. I’m sure going to miss him.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Just walked in the door to see this tragic news from a weekend in the woods admiring the food plots that germinated I planted a few weeks ago, working on bedding maintenance, travel corridors and some last minute messing up the woods with chainsaw.

Tonight I wrestle with a couple emotions with Pinefarm's passing even though I only knew him through this site. How grateful and fortunate I am tonight that God let me enjoy another great weekend out in our great outdoors and the massive sorrow I feel in my gut for Bob, his Family and loved ones. RIP Bob you will be misssed.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

motdean said:


> I was asked to post this on behalf of Munster:
> 
> *.......*


It would be nice if he could make his own posts.

L & O


----------

